# First FW tank



## Nickz (Apr 27, 2011)

Heres my first FW tank ever still new to the aquarium hobby xD









Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Nickz,

I have moved your post to the Freshwater photos forum and started a new thread for you here.

The original thread was for those involved in a contest, so you will likely get more reactions here.

Let me know if there are any problems.


----------



## Nickz (Apr 27, 2011)

sorry for the misunderstanding =p ill be sure to read more carefully now on


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice setup and nice looking albino bichir too


----------



## Nickz (Apr 27, 2011)

dl88dl said:


> Nice setup and nice looking albino bichir too


Thank you and its not an albino =p just a poly. senegal


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice tank sure looks like an albino can you put up a bigger pic of the poly does it have pink eyes.


----------



## Nickz (Apr 27, 2011)

pat3612 said:


> Nice tank sure looks like an albino can you put up a bigger pic of the poly does it have pink eyes.


Thank you and yea ill post a bigger pic of it and no it doesnt have pink eyes =p
also got a delhezi and a ornate in there with s/he


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

nice tank! what is that longish fish in the foreground? i thought an arrowana, but it has spines?

nm, albino birchir


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

good looking set up. What size is the tank?


----------



## Nickz (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

Right now i have them in a 28g bowfront for now

Heres the poly senegal that your all thinking is an albino:



and just a quick question is my Gold Albino BN look normal to you? Reason asking i notice those spots or w/e you wanna call them on him recently thought it could be ich not to sure.



I'll post more pics when i actually get a good shot of them. My ornate hides in the rocks like a sneaky little guy.

*And for those who are wondering what size all my bichirs are they are about 3"-4" long My biggest guy i would say is my orante and s/he is really agressive


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Nickz said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys.
> 
> Right now i have them in a 28g bowfront for now
> 
> ...


lol the ornate will outgrow that tank and maybe even kill your senegal full grown  . good looking tank, looks like its made for african cichlids


----------



## Nickz (Apr 27, 2011)

ChuckRum said:


> lol the ornate will outgrow that tank and maybe even kill your senegal full grown  . good looking tank, looks like its made for african cichlids


Thank you, and no worries
i made sure that all my bichirs are around the same size so i hope no killing will be involved.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Nickz said:


> Thank you, and no worries
> i made sure that all my bichirs are around the same size so i hope no killing will be involved.


not now, but ornates get around 2 ft, and senegals max out at 1 ft. youl probably have problems later on when one outgrows the other.


----------



## Nickz (Apr 27, 2011)

hmm i figured they'd be all roughly the same size planning to add an Endli in there, and what about my delhezi?


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Nickz said:


> hmm i figured they'd be all roughly the same size planning to add an Endli in there, and what about my delhezi?


honestly im not to sure. I beleive delhezis dont get that much bigger than senegals but im not 100% sure. Just research them and find their adult sizes, i wouldnt really mix any thing thats greater than 4" size difference. Plus you have to remember that senegals are the most docile of bichirs. Im pretty sure all the other species are much more aggressive. Sorry i dont have your info, i hate it when people answer me saying "go research it" but i couldnt give you exactly accurate answers.


----------



## Nickz (Apr 27, 2011)

ChuckRum said:


> honestly im not to sure. I beleive delhezis dont get that much bigger than senegals but im not 100% sure. Just research them and find their adult sizes, i wouldnt really mix any thing thats greater than 4" size difference. Plus you have to remember that senegals are the most docile of bichirs. Im pretty sure all the other species are much more aggressive. Sorry i dont have your info, i hate it when people answer me saying "go research it" but i couldnt give you exactly accurate answers.


Yea i just searched up and you are right, but seriously i dont wanna just take the ornate out hopefully i get lucky and they get along? xD
Im planning to house like 4-5 bichirs in a 70-90g tank so they have alot of room if that helps. 
*Still looking for a endlicheri and a weeksi


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Nickz said:


> Yea i just searched up and you are right, but seriously i dont wanna just take the ornate out hopefully i get lucky and they get along? xD
> Im planning to house like 4-5 bichirs in a 70-90g tank so they have alot of room if that helps.
> *Still looking for a endlicheri and a weeksi


but yea like when keeping all animals, its about using your judgement (many people disagreee with me on this but its my opinion). Fish like all other animals have personalities. fish that are known to be super aggressive dont always turn out that way, it depends on the individual fish, and if he does turn out to be aggressive obviously dont let him kill the other one just seperate him . For example, my 8 inch peacock bass have grown up with my 3" firemouth cichlid since my peacocks were just 1", now they can easily eat him but they dont, but i can put a 3" feeder golfish of the same size in the tank and theyl most likely go after it.

ooh and if you want i can trade you my two 10" senegals for your ornate


----------



## Nickz (Apr 27, 2011)

@ChuckRum:Hah i'll take my chances with my ornate he looks nice xD and thanks for the info ill keep you posted if he becomes a killer xP










and my delhezi:


----------



## Nickz (Apr 27, 2011)

Looking for a new pleco since my ornate teared my BN to pieces
any suggestions that will be able to stay alive with my bichirs?


----------

